# Will tiger lotus grow in low light?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

will tiger lotus grow in low light? would love to have them as a feature in my tank

Regards Darren


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

previously mine grow quite fast in my low tech tank... and surprisingly they stay low as well.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

They dont die in my low light tank. Dont grow much either.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

do either of you have pics?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duzzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> will tiger lotus grow in low light? would love to have them as a feature in my tank


What size is the tank? Plants will be able to get more light in a 20g long than they do in a regular 20g tank due to the height difference.

How low is "low light" and what type of light i.e T-12 or T-8 normal fluorescent, CF, T-5 or T-5 HO? The intensity of light will be more of a factor than the wattage in most cases.


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

I have it growing in a 12 gallon eclipse tank with the stock 13 watt PC light. I add Excel daily and a small dose of KNO3, KH2PO4 and K2SO4 weekly as well as a weekly dose of Flourish and Flourish Iron. I also have swords, anubias, java fern, cryptocoryne pontederiifolia and sunset hygrophilia growing in this tank. Nothing grows very fast but it grows.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can't find any info online about the height of your tank but I would guess you will be OK. If you get leaves constantly shooting towards the surface you may not have enough light for the Tiger Lotus.


----------

